# Oxygen Hydrogen Water Welder (advice please)



## necromancer (Jan 1, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Polisher-Portable-Hydrogen-Polishing-Machine/dp/B00KFA73QE/ref=pd_cp_hi_0

i have been looking at one of these it looks like they get hot enough to melt all PM's
big question is they push out 18 PSI of flame pressure max.

would this be a good choice as a melting torch ??

i don't have much experience with torches & thought i would ask.

seen these sell for $235.00 shipping included from the USA

thanks in advance


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 1, 2015)

Dave,

I've used one of those in the past. It was an HR Water Torch (or Aqua Torch, or something like that). Same thing. I used it to do small repairs when I worked for a mall jewelry store for a few years. I was able to use it because it didn't used compressed gas cylinders which were forbidden in the mall. It produces a very hot flame, but it's a very small flame. The torch I used had several different "tips" that could be put on the torch head. They were various sizes of stainless steel hypodermic needles. So, it produces a very hot flame, but at very low BTUs. I could melt up small bits of stuff, but it would struggle with anything large.

Dave


----------



## necromancer (Jan 1, 2015)

thank you Dave, 

i will take that as a "no" for melting a ounce or two of gold.

just looking for something better then big tanks & hoses, or buying little tanks of mapp gas all the time.

the adventure continues ......


----------



## justinhcase (Jan 1, 2015)

I have that unit and it is a bit to small for any thing but little weld's.
They do do much bigger units which may be good for metals that require HO torch but the units are up to a couple of grand to buy.
[email protected] is the lass I have been speaking to very friendly and trying to find importers for torches so you may be able to negotiate.


----------

